# relaince netconnect 3g : connect failed



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 17, 2013)

i got a reliance netconnect 3g yesterday. today the connect button showed up in software. but whenever i press connect, it says connect failed. 

signal strength - 19. 
apn - rcomnet
dial number - *99# 
also some 40'H,ME ERROR comes up. 
then connect failed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2013)

check your reliance no. is activated by calling it from another no.
Reliance Gsm - 40'h Me Error - Bangalore - Reliance Mobile GSM Prepaid - Reliance Mobile (CDMA & GSM) - Discussion Forums


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2013)

erm..but i only bought a netconnect 3g. not a calling sim.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2013)

but it must use a sim & like any other sim it has to be activated first.if you can open netconnect open it & take out sim & put it in a phone & try calling it from another phone.if you don't feel comfortable doing it then ask the person from whom you purchased it to check if the sim is activated yet.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2013)

ya but i didnt get any number for that sim. although i did put it in mobile, it showed signal and detected as reliance. 

ok will wait a bit more. otherwise take it to that person.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2013)

there must be a sim no. on sim.call reliance CC & tell them this sim no. to check if it is activated yet.

edit:did some digging.it seems like such types of sims sold with devices like netconnect are data sims & don't have any voice facilities.however just like normal sims they too require filling up a form for activation.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2013)

ya, it started working now on its own. 
maybe just got activated


----------

